# The most demented/perverse music project you've ever heard (NWS)



## aqxsl (Jul 7, 2012)

This should be entertaining...

Here's mine: Whitehouse 

"Wriggle Like A Fucking Eel" -

[video=youtube;ZZt_VUvVXMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZt_VUvVXMg[/video]

"I'm Coming Up Your Ass" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yv-4BquEH8

LOL


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 7, 2012)

Not the MOST demented I've heard yet, but it's a start.
There's a reason I can't remember the most demented song I've heard.
[video=youtube;W1fECcM0cS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1fECcM0cS4 [/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2012)

Fuck, what was the name of that one harsh noise project that was like 45 minutes of babbling and screaming mental patients? Can someone help me out here? That would fucking end the thread.

"Misanthropia" or something? I forget. Cover art was a screaming face I believe.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 7, 2012)

Three 6 Mafia (not safe for work Anyone)
[yt]TEDWfjDc_fE[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Fuck, what was the name of that one harsh noise project that was like 45 minutes of babbling and screaming mental patients? Can someone help me out here? That would fucking end the thread.
> 
> "Misanthropia" or something? I forget. Cover art was a screaming face I believe.



YES! YES! I FOUND IT! OH JOY! *OH FUCK.*

[video=youtube;br5tyuEUBWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br5tyuEUBWE[/video]

Real recordings of mental patients just going fucking nuts. Now this is art. Starts fucking with your mind when it becomes a white noise and you suddenly pause it.

Well it's been a nice thread, y'all. I'm afraid I must end it prematurely.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 7, 2012)

Sollux said:


> YES! YES! I FOUND IT! OH JOY! *OH FUCK.*
> 
> [video=youtube;br5tyuEUBWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br5tyuEUBWE[/video]
> 
> ...


I find it pretty.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 7, 2012)

Projekt Misanthropia sounds lovely... I'll make sure to listen to it when it's nice and dark...

As for dementedness, Ruins is usually pretty demented, but very listenable and awesome - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlYCLpsb-Ns
Also related - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbIPzVzvnqQ

More dementedness from Fredrik Thordendal (lead guitarist from Meshuggah) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_zUweqyDZ4&feature=related

I could stay here all day and list some grindcore stuff, but I'm not a huge fan, so I'll leave it with Braindrill - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IAoY6HNT00


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2012)

NSFW
[yt]i7Lzby2K-ug[/yt] *:I*


----------



## aqxsl (Jul 8, 2012)

Goddamn it Sollux, I think you've won.

Yeah grindcore alone could blow out this thread; so let's keep the Anal Cunts, Anal Blasts, etc to a minimum.  To take care of it up front, here's a list of the best(?) grindcore band names:
9) Anal Squirt Massacre 
8) Cock and Ball Torture
7) Fallopian Breakdance
6) General Surgery
5) Iwrestledabearonce
4) Cattle Decapitation
3) Spermswamp
2) Rectal Smegma
1) Intracerebrally Consuming Cephalalgia Through The Cranium Macerating Debrisfucked Manure Ingested Remains Of The Mindfucked Cataplexic Wicked Mankind Whom Fistfucked The Progenies From The Deepest Depths Of The Analmaggot Raped Human Pieces Of Erotic Shitmasses Which Gave Birth To Worthless Eunuchs As Travesty For Cumstained Whorefaced Sluts Enslaved By This Stupid Society Full Of Fetal Garbages

Here's an album that creeped me the fuck out; The Drift by Scott Walker.  This man is losing his f-ing mind and he gives you a taste of what it feels like.  God his vocals are warped.  Regardless though, this album is awesomely deep and complex, its like a horror pop version of Finnegan's Wake

[video=youtube;AuHfAqz3TFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuHfAqz3TFY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lightwave (Jul 8, 2012)

I would not say that it is demented nor perverse. However The Mariners Revenge by The Decembrists is pretty damn creepy. In fact damn near every song by The Decembrists is creepy, fucked up, or some combination of the two. But they do it so well.


----------



## GaFruff (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;X5KJM4XCLSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5KJM4XCLSQ[/video]
Truly a classic.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 11, 2012)

Rebecca Black - Friday


----------



## Traven V (Jul 13, 2012)

There's so many really, but this came to mind, it's a cover of a song created by a punk band Anti Nowhere League 
[video=youtube_share;0XoyDqFy5pU]http://youtu.be/0XoyDqFy5pU[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Jul 14, 2012)

GaFruff said:


> Truly a classic.


Indeed, this is some profound shit.  

Reminds me to post Making Orange Things by Venetian Snares and Speedranch.  The music is pure hilarity; I can't help but laugh at the sheer insanity of it. even though I think the album's concept is about drug overdose and baby rape  :O  

[video=youtube;qerJpuEin2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qerJpuEin2c[/video]  

Also related, Venetian Snares has a side project called Nymphomatriarch where the sounds (for beats and whatnot) consist almost entirely of samples of him having sex.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80mJjSI3iao


----------

